# Free shipping on ECS Ultimate timing belt kits



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

As the 1st gen TT get's a little older & mileage starts to creep up towards 60-70k, it's highly recommended to change your timing belt. While you are doing the belt, there are other essential items that should be replaced, ECS puts all these items in one neat kit, called the ECS Ultimate Timing Belt kit.
Kits comes with the following parts:
-OE timing belt made by Continental 
-OE tensioner Roller made by Ruville in Germany 
-OE Hydraulic tensioner 
-OE Idler roller (comes on the tensioner assembly) 
-Hepu water pump with metal impeller 
-Conti-Tech accessory drive belt 
-Behr thermostat 
-Two 1.5 liter bottles of G12 Coolant


----------



## TSRgeneral (Sep 27, 2004)

whats the Price ? wheres the link. I have reacently purchased a 2000 Audi TT with 78 kilometers on it. The car drives great and i have bought it off a reputable dealership. how do i know when it is time to change the timing belt as i would like to chan ge it before things start going wrong. Thanks for the info


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (TSRgeneral)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TSRgeneral* »_whats the Price ? wheres the link. I have reacently purchased a 2000 Audi TT with 78 kilometers on it. The car drives great and i have bought it off a reputable dealership. how do i know when it is time to change the timing belt as i would like to chan ge it before things start going wrong. Thanks for the info

Here is a link for the 225hp
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...iming


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Tom, can you tell me if the $419 ultimate timing belt kit with the under drive pulleys works on the 225hp TT? here is the pic on your front page


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*

Also whats this about the antifreeze? is it something that needs to be changed at the 60K mile mark?
thanks


----------



## vwaudicrazy (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWdriver03* »_Also whats this about the antifreeze? is it something that needs to be changed at the 60K mile mark?
thanks









When you swap out the waterpump. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I'll be getting ready to do this soon







I don't even want to guess at how big of a pain it's going to be on a 225.


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWdriver03* »_Tom, can you tell me if the $419 ultimate timing belt kit with the under drive pulleys works on the 225hp TT? here is the pic on your front page


Yes it does
We have one with a black, non-underdrive pulley here for the TT
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...225HP
We have the ECS Ultimate timing belt kit with underdrive/lightweight pulley kits here. (available in diffrerent colors)
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...225HP


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

ok so i need to buy a kit asap cuz i got some time off work coming up here soon..
i notice the differences between yours and the diesel geek one are yours doesnt come with stretch bolts, jack bolts for the water pump, or that black tube thing for the coolant? i imagine you will tell me i dont need that stuff right?
also i have a 225 quattro 2001 with a lightweight flywheel already i know i do not want underdrive but i was thinking about the lighter weight pulley, what kind of info can you give me about using a different pulley thant stock? any actual positive effects? how about problems? some people say that the stock one is a harmonic balancer, but if that were true wouldnt the engine fall apart pretty fast or actually cause you to lose hp?
anyway i think ive talked myself into your kit, i just need the final push and figure if i want the pulleys or not...


----------



## PsiGLI (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (TTon20s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTon20s* »_We have one with a black, non-underdrive pulley here for the TT
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...225HP
We have the ECS Ultimate timing belt kit with underdrive/lightweight pulley kits here. (available in diffrerent colors)
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...225HP
...

Why would anyone not get kit with the underdrive/lightweight pulley?


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (PsiGLI)*

Just got my ultimate timing belt kit, along with a few other goodies. ECS had everything at my door fast, with awesome packaging too! Thanks guys for carefully wrapping and sealing all the fluids in case they did puncture, which they didn't http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (Phrost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phrost* »_Just got my ultimate timing belt kit, along with a few other goodies. ECS had everything at my door fast, with awesome packaging too! Thanks guys for carefully wrapping and sealing all the fluids in case they did puncture, which they didn't http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thanks for your purchase! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## arcaesar (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Dont know which kit to get..i just changed the serpentine tensioner pully and belt...need to change the timing belt, tensioner,water pump...which kit is the best??


----------



## Sk8nsnoboarder72 (Mar 25, 2007)

Do all of the kits come with detailed instructions? Thanks


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (Sk8nsnoboarder72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sk8nsnoboarder72* »_Do all of the kits come with detailed instructions? Thanks

That's joke right? That's what a Bentley is for.


----------



## Arizman3 (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning-Tom* »_
Here is a link for the 225hp
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...iming


This link appears to be quite broken. On the web site, the search function fails to return any parts with the words "timing" or "belt"


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (Arizman3)*

Here is a working link for all "timing" components for your 225hp TT
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...iming


----------



## MrKeyzerSoze (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

I have an 2000 Audi TT 1.8 Quattro, will I need the entire Timing Belt kit with underdrive, and does it include the lightweight pully's?


----------

